

Show HN: Justapor - Explore the world through beautiful photos.   - mikehines
http://justapor.com

======
timje1
Excellent presentation! Though I would definitely consider underlining 'web
browsers', instead of italics. It took me a minute or two of clicking back and
forth between the app store and the website to find where I could use the
application via my browser..

------
mitchellmckenna
Pretty sweet gestures controls in this app, if you don't have a iOS device,
you can play around with their web interface:
[http://www.justapor.com/bigpicture/tour-de-france-100th-
edit...](http://www.justapor.com/bigpicture/tour-de-france-100th-edition-part-
two)

------
paglia_s
Fantastic!

------
kimsue
Love the photos!

------
bigwie
Awesome!

